# Trails in und um Marburg



## Chris1993 (30. Dezember 2009)

Hi,
wäre nett wenn ihr hier ma reinschreibt was ihr für Trails in und um Marburg kennt oder sogar gebaut habt..


----------



## coolin (2. Januar 2010)

schalom 
also am frauenberg haben wir noch 3 sehr unterschiedliche trails! 
außerdem oberhalb von michelbach, in wehrda über der fliegewiese. 
sonst haben wir noch gut was am dammelsberg gebaut (mehrere trails, kicker, drops). 
die lahnberge sind übrigens auch erste sahne (viele abwechslungreiche trails) 
und als letztes erlaube ich mir den Freitagstempel als wirklich nett zu erwähnen. 
(für wegbeschreibungen nachricht an mich! bzw. nachricht an mich wenn ihr mal mit mir/uns dort fahren wollt!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -T-O-B-I- (2. Januar 2010)

1. Unser Hometrail in Wetter, ist mehr auf Freeride (Zurzeit ist aber eine Dh-Line im bau..)   
2. Der Christenberg in Münschhausen: Es gibt zurzeit einen Wanderweg der sich ganz gut als Singletrail macht. Außerdem Planen wir sobald es wieder wärmer wird auch da einen trail zu bauen , is echt geiles gelände ;-)


----------



## Chris1993 (7. Januar 2010)

In der nähe von Cölbe steht ein kleiner Drop ein Hip Jump und ein Table.. haben wir vor ein paar tagen entdeckt, als wir mitm Zug richtung Wetter gefahren sind..


----------



## -T-O-B-I- (7. Januar 2010)

Und für die Dirter in Niederasphe vor der Grotte gibts nen paar lines sowie im wald da ....


----------



## Chris1993 (10. Januar 2010)

An den Lahnberge ist auch ein kleiner gebauter Trail.. in der nähe von dem Botanischen Garten..


----------



## Chris1993 (10. Januar 2010)

Was ich hier ganz vergessen hatte waren die Trails in Dautphe bei der Hinterlandhalle..


----------



## -T-O-B-I- (24. Januar 2010)

Jetzt nochn nen neuen Trail in Wetter muss aber noch ausgebaut werden


----------



## Chris1993 (24. Januar 2010)

es haben in wehrda auch wieder irgendwelche leute was gebaut ;D


----------



## -T-O-B-I- (19. März 2010)

irgentwelche? 
In den Ferien hatten wir vor auf dem Christenberg nen Trail zu Bauen... Wenn man gut ist Sind das von Unten bis oben 2KM und 200-300 Höhenmeter


----------



## Chris1993 (19. März 2010)

wo isn der Christenberg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -T-O-B-I- (19. März 2010)

Münchhausen


----------



## -T-O-B-I- (19. März 2010)

http://www.christenberg.info/praesentation/Frame.htm


----------



## schetinker (11. Mai 2010)

in cölbe am hundeplatz ist noch ein richtig flowiger trail


----------



## -T-O-B-I- (11. Mai 2010)

in cölbe? kannnste mal iwie zeigen?^^


----------



## -T-O-B-I- (11. Mai 2010)

ist das bei dieser brücke???


----------



## Chris1993 (11. Mai 2010)

du bist doch der kevin oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schetinker (11. Mai 2010)

genau, 
ja christian der bin ich


----------



## schetinker (11. Mai 2010)

übermorgen, also donnerstag am 13. fahr ich wieder da
wenn du willst können wir uns dann mal treffen


----------



## -T-O-B-I- (11. Mai 2010)

ICh und der Alex kommen mit 
kommt halt nur drauf an ob ich wieder fahren darf (verletzt)


----------



## beelzebob (16. Mai 2010)

Servus,

würde mich mal interessieren wo die trails am Frauenberg sind,
war heute mal dort.

Wenn man ganz oben ist (direkt beim Turm) kann mal links ne Wiese runter und wenn man dann gleich wieder links fährt ist da ne "nette" Ecke.
aber sonst 

lasst mal was hören,
habt ihr feste Zeiten wann ihr fahrt ?
Der Frauenberg ist halt bis ganz oben nur ca 4km vor meiner Haustür
Ansonsten muss ich das Bike halt ins Auto werfen und mal die Lahnberge unsicher machen aber da würde ich mich euch dann auch mal anschiessen wenns ok ist.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Chris1993 (16. Mai 2010)

wir könnten uns mal treffen bei der Ruine..


----------



## beelzebob (16. Mai 2010)

hey 

klar können wir machen, cool.

geb mir noch ein paar Tage bis das neue Bike da ist,
mit dem alten machts kein richtigen Sinn.


----------



## Chris1993 (16. Mai 2010)

ok, was kaufst du dir den fürn neues rad?


----------



## beelzebob (16. Mai 2010)

hab mir ein Morewood zuza bestellt

sollte die Tage kommen


----------



## -T-O-B-I- (16. Mai 2010)

zuza?  !


----------



## beelzebob (16. Mai 2010)

das hier
http://www.spinsbikes.at/shop/images/Bi-Mor-9002.jpg

habs im Internet neu günstig geschossen.

War erst beim Bertel sprich Simonbikes, wollte da auch eigentlich kaufen 
Er hatte auch eines da was richtig toll war und sicher auch seinen Preis wert 
aber leider für mich noch zu teuer.....
Möge er es mir verzeihen
Denke mal das das Bike erstmal all das macht was es soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -T-O-B-I- (18. Mai 2010)

sicher tut es das! für die trails hier reichts eh allemal..


----------



## beelzebob (18. Mai 2010)

naja so ein wenig bikepark sollte es auch noch abkönnen 

aber erstmal langsam, bin grade dabei klamotten zusammen zu kaufen....


----------



## Chris1993 (19. Mai 2010)

wann kommt es denn?


----------



## beelzebob (19. Mai 2010)

hab grade die Rückmeldung bekommen das die Kohle angekommen ist.
Denke mal nicht vor Mo. Di. nächster Woche......

Mist wenn man auf was wartet


----------



## LB-Biker (19. Mai 2010)

Ich durfte 6 Wochen auf meins warten, mit der ständigen Angst beschissen zu werden, das nervt.

Wie sehen die Trails bei Marburg so aus? Was gibts da alles?

MfG


----------



## Chris1993 (19. Mai 2010)

Fährst du eher dirt? Dann gibts halt den neuen Skatepark und die Fliegewiese.. und sonst hallt verschiedene Trails... und auch ein paar gebaute.. In Wehrda der, der hat anfangs ein recht schnelles/flowiges Stück und danach wird technischer mit vielen Wurzel usw.. Am Frauenberg der obere ist etwas schneller und hat ein paar Steinfelder. Die unteren am frauenberg sind eher flowig mit ein paar kleinen Sprüngen. am Damelsberg sind ziemlich viele Sprünge auch ein Step up und nen 3,5m hohe und 6m weiter drop von ner Felskante. und sonst gibts auch noch anderes Zeug..


----------



## Chris1993 (19. Mai 2010)

Der Skatepark ist relativ groß und hat nen Pool und ne Box nen großen Wallride und ne Quarter und noch anderes zeug.. Der hat auch ne Flutlicht Anlage die meistens bis 10 uhr an ist und Freitags bist 24 Uhr. Auf der Fliegewiese sind halt ein paar doubles ein Kleiner "Pumptrack" und ne Wall und ist jetzt letztens noch ne Quarter von der Abflughalle dazu gekommen..


----------



## beelzebob (19. Mai 2010)

ist das jenes hier ??

http://www.fliegewiese.com/


----------



## Chris1993 (19. Mai 2010)

jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -T-O-B-I- (19. Mai 2010)

richtig!


----------



## LB-Biker (19. Mai 2010)

Danke für die Infos!
3,5 Meter Drop hört sich cool an, aber das traue ich mich net.
 Nicht weil ich die Technik net beherrsche, sondern weil ich nicht erfahren möchte in wieviele Teile mein Bike zerspringt ( das einzigste was meine Gabel am Rahmen hält ist ne sechser Gewindestange (ala LB-Biker ) und nen viel zu großer Vorbau).
Das mit der Fliegewiese habe ich die Tage inner OP gelesen, hört sich auch cool an!
Weiß einer ob man da mal hin kann und gratis "antesten" darf?


----------



## -T-O-B-I- (19. Mai 2010)

also wenn dich jemand sieht dann fragen die immer ob man im ferein ist dann sagste einfach ja und dann is gut


----------



## Chris1993 (19. Mai 2010)

du darfst das hin ich glaub 2-3 mal.. frag am ebsten einfach mal im forum nach.. bei der fliegewiese.com..


----------



## LB-Biker (20. Mai 2010)

-T-O-B-I- schrieb:


> also wenn dich jemand sieht dann fragen die immer ob man im ferein ist dann sagste einfach ja und dann is gut


 Naa, ich meine mich erinnern zu können, dass in der Zeitung was von paarunddreißig Mitgliedern stand, könnte also schwierig werden


----------



## -T-O-B-I- (20. Mai 2010)

als ob die die alle kennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beelzebob (21. Mai 2010)

Bike ist grade gekommen


----------



## Chris1993 (21. Mai 2010)

hast du lust morgen mit nach wetzlar zu fahren?


----------



## beelzebob (21. Mai 2010)

Lust ?

ja klar 

Hab aber leider diese WE komplett keine Zeit......
und die kommende Woche sieht auch mehr als schlecht aus.
Fu**


----------



## beelzebob (28. Mai 2010)

Servus 

was geht denn am WE ??

Sa. könnte ich grob gegen 13 uhr irgendwo sein


----------



## Chris1993 (28. Mai 2010)

Hi,
ja ich habe am wochenende zeit..
ich hab aber grade von wem gehört dass der Lift an der Sackpfeife schon für Radfahrer laufen soll.. Vielleicht werde ich dahin fahren wenn es wirklich stimmt.


----------



## Chris1993 (28. Mai 2010)

aber ich denke das ich in Wehrda fahren werde.. Wir könnten uns da um 1 uhr vor dem Schwimbad treffen?


----------



## beelzebob (28. Mai 2010)

kann ich das als Nichtmitglied drauf 

Wäre bestimmt cool um mal ein wenig mit dem bike zu spielen und ein bisschen feeling zu bekommen,
mehr als ne Tour mit meinen kids hat es noch nicht hinter sich


----------



## Chris1993 (28. Mai 2010)

nicht auf die fliegewiese auf die trails dahinter


----------



## beelzebob (28. Mai 2010)

auch gut

dann versuche ich morgen mal das bike ins auto zu packen,

werf die klamotten dabei und werde um 13 uhr da sein.

Wehrda schwimmbad werde ich finden.


----------



## Chris1993 (28. Mai 2010)

ok bis morgen dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gustav82 (1. Juni 2010)

Hei chris, wir hatten ja bereits schonmal kontakt...nur leider is mein rechner abgeschmiert und skype account ebenso(passwort vergessen...ich bin nach wie vor heiss auf radfahren und habe auch die meisten sachen schonmal ausgechecked...nur die oberen trails am frauenberg kenne ich glaube ich nich,kannst du mir sagen wo dieser damelsberg ist? würde auf jeden fall gerne ne runde mit dir/euch [email protected] beelzebob:vllt. könnten wir uns da ja zusammenschliessen,bin auch eher rookie...beste grüße


----------



## beelzebob (1. Juni 2010)

@gustav,

klar können wir machen

bin diese Woche am Ende mit Zeit
und nächste Woche auf Montage


----------



## gustav82 (1. Juni 2010)

ich fahr jetzt mal ein ründchen ri. schloss und danach event.wehrda...sun is shinin´


----------



## LB-Biker (2. Juni 2010)

moin moin, kann mir einer mal sagen wo es hier See´en ( oder heißt das See´s?) gibt die öffentlich und relativ tief sind?

Jaa ich weiß, passt garnet zum Thema aber deswegen nen neuen Thread aufzumachen wäre quatsch.


MfG


----------



## Chris1993 (2. Juni 2010)

In Niederweimar der Bagersee, der hat auch ne Wakeboard Anlage..


----------



## LB-Biker (2. Juni 2010)

ja es geht mir darum evl. nen Lakejump zu machen.
Aber bevor ich mir da genauere Gedanken zu mahe muss ich erstmal wissen obs hier gescheite See' s gibt und wer dazu Bock hätte.
Besteht da überhaupt intresse und hat jemand das hier in der Umgebung vll. schon mal gemacht?


----------



## Chris1993 (2. Juni 2010)

haben ein paar freund von mir gemacht gestern erst in die lahn rein


----------



## gustav82 (2. Juni 2010)

aufm weg ri. wehrda habe ich kurz hinterm wehr  irgendso nen turm gesehen der aussah als könnte da was [email protected]: habt ihr nen kicker mitgenommen oder irgednwo was gebaut?


----------



## Chris1993 (2. Juni 2010)

Der ist in dem Ruderverein in Gisselberg und die haben da ja sone art "Bootssteg" und darauf haben die nen selbstgebauten Holzkicker gestellt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris1993 (2. Juni 2010)

So ich werd jetzt erst ma zum Stadtwald fahren und schauen ob man da eventuel was bauen kann..


----------



## schetinker (2. Juni 2010)

Am Dammelsberg ist alles zerstrört worden  Die haben komplett die Steine und Bäume unten in das Loch reingeworfen....


----------



## schetinker (2. Juni 2010)

@ chris: kennst du eig schon das Video von der Lahn-Aktion?? War total lustig aber der Kicker ist fast auseinander gefallen xDD


----------



## schetinker (2. Juni 2010)

@ LB-Bicker: Das mit dem Lake jump is ne lustige sache, du musst nur das fahrrad schwimmtauglich machen. wir hatten ein seil drangebunden. Außerdem wären bei den jetzigen temperaturen neopren angesagt. damit friert man überhaupt nicht


----------



## Chris1993 (2. Juni 2010)

Ja Dammelsberg weis ich schon, war aber nicht der Förster.. das video kenne ich noch nicht, hast du lust vielleicht morgen mit nach dautphe zu fahren oder zur sackpfeife?


----------



## beelzebob (2. Juni 2010)

hi,

wann wollt ihr denn Morgen wo hin ??

Will zwar eigentlich morgen früh am Dünsberg fahren habe aber ein wenig die Bedenken das ich nicht raus komme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB-Biker (2. Juni 2010)

schetinker schrieb:


> @ LB-Bicker: Das mit dem Lake jump is ne lustige sache, du musst nur das fahrrad schwimmtauglich machen. wir hatten ein seil drangebunden. Außerdem wären bei den jetzigen temperaturen neopren angesagt. damit friert man überhaupt nicht


 
Wie kann man sein Bike denn genug Auftrieb verschaffen?
Ich möchte mir nur ungern leere Kanister ans Bike binden wie es an anderen Stellen geraten wird .


----------



## schetinker (4. Juni 2010)

@Lb-Biker: Also ich hatte alle löcher in dem rahmen mit Heißkleber zugeschmiert. Hab ich zwar nicht ordentlich gemacht, hat aber fürs erste gehalten. 
Dann hab ich auch noch dran gedacht einen zusätzlichen Fahrradschlauch IN den rahmen zu bindem mittels Kabelbindern. Kommt halt drauf an was fürn bike man hat. 
Die beste methode ist allerdings ein seil zu nehmen, das an der sattelstütze festzubinden und so in den See zu springen. Wir hatten ein 20 meter seil aber wenn man material hat kann man das natürlich länger machen.


----------



## Chris1993 (5. Juni 2010)

So wir fahren heute zur Sackpfeife und werden uns mal anschauen wie es da so ist. Der Lift läuft schon für Fahrrad fahrer. Er funktioniert zwar noch nicht so ganz wie sie es sich vorgestellt haben, aber er nimmt Radfahrer mit. Mir hat wer gesagt das es da schon 2 oder 3 gebaute Strecken gibt mal schaun ob die gut sind und ich hoffe dass die Wiesenslalom strecke noch befahrbar ist..


----------



## LB-Biker (5. Juni 2010)

schetinker schrieb:


> @Lb-Biker: Also ich hatte alle löcher in dem rahmen mit Heißkleber zugeschmiert. Hab ich zwar nicht ordentlich gemacht, hat aber fürs erste gehalten.
> Dann hab ich auch noch dran gedacht einen zusätzlichen Fahrradschlauch IN den rahmen zu bindem mittels Kabelbindern. Kommt halt drauf an was fürn bike man hat.
> Die beste methode ist allerdings ein seil zu nehmen, das an der sattelstütze festzubinden und so in den See zu springen. Wir hatten ein 20 meter seil aber wenn man material hat kann man das natürlich länger machen.



Ja, wenn ich sowas mache werde ich Schläuche in den Rahmen machen, aber ein Seil?
kann mir irgendwie net vorstellen, wie mein Hals das überleben soll wenn man mal nen Backflip macht oder so


----------



## unbekannteaffe (14. Juni 2010)

dudes, (@chris)
ruft mich mal an wenn ihr wieder ins wasser springt!!
in niederwald (richtung kirchhain) ist auch nen baggersee der leerer ist als der in niederweimar. evtl. ne option, ich weis nicht so genau wie tief der an den ufern ist.

Lg der mathis.

ach ja, da ich schon mal hier bin kann ich euch allen die FLIEGEWIESE empfehlen. Unseren neuen dirtpark hinterm schwimmbad in wehrda.

www.fliegewiese.com

cheers!


----------



## schetinker (14. Juni 2010)

Hallo, 
weiß zufällig jemand wo es Trails auf den Lahnbergen gibt?? Wäre echt cool das mal zu wissen, weil ich im moment nur auf dem Frauenberg und in Cölbe unterwegs bin.


----------



## beelzebob (17. Juni 2010)

@chris

wie war die sackpfeiffe ???


bin dann auch mal wieder in Deutschland ....drecks Montagen.....

Dieses WE ist alles Dicht aber nächste Woche ab Mi abend sollte was gehen (Frauenberg, Lahnberge..-.)

lasst mal was hören


----------



## coolin (17. Juni 2010)

.


----------



## schetinker (18. Juni 2010)

Uiuiui nach colins gefundenem brief sieht es wohl eher schlecht aus mit fahrrad fahren. 

Falls ihr ihn haben wollt einfach melden, wir können den euch dann ein bild davon schicken, also Colin und ich


----------



## -T-O-B-I- (18. Juni 2010)

was fürn ein brief? schick mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schetinker (19. Juni 2010)

-T-O-B-I- schrieb:


> was fürn ein brief? schick mal!


ok gib mir deine email adresse


----------



## Chris1993 (19. Juni 2010)

Hi, sorry war grad ein Woche in Rom 
Alos der lift läuft für radfahren aber die strecken sind noch nicht wirklich gebaut, es gibt aber hinten richtung didol richtig geile trails runter..


----------



## -T-O-B-I- (19. Juni 2010)

@ schentinker: Dnake habs schon vom colin!
@chris: wie war rom?


----------



## beelzebob (23. Juni 2010)

war heute mal am Dünsberg

und

hab meine Domain auf 180mm umgebaut


----------



## schetinker (2. Juli 2010)

Hi,
wer kennt trails oder auf den lahnbergen?? Bitte melden!


----------



## LB-Biker (4. Juli 2010)

Moin, sind hier auch Leute von der Fliegewiese unterwegs?
Hätte mal nen paar Fragen.

MfG


----------



## unbekannteaffe (5. Juli 2010)

ja, ich. schick die fragen aber als private nachricht, in diesem treat bin ich nicht oft. hauste


----------



## hergie (9. August 2010)

Moin Leute!

Ich bin recht neu in Marburg und suche nun einen Bikeladen, bzw. einen Händler meines Vertrauens in Marburg. 

Ich fahre abfahrtsorientierte Touren im AM/Enduro-Sektor und suche nun einen Händler der dieses Spektrum des Bikens abdeckt. 

Leider war ich mit meiner bisherigen Akquise nicht erfolgreich. Ich habe nur Händler gefunden, welche ihren Laden mit "Alltagsrädern" ala Citybikes, Hardtails, Racefullys vollstehen haben. Fullys mit mehr Federweg werden dort gar nicht angeboten und die entsprechende Ausrüstung und das Wissen der Mitarbeiter beim Händler war entsprechend dürftig bzw. nicht vorhanden auf dem Sektor AM/Enduro. 

Also kann mit jemand einen Händler nennen?


----------



## schetinker (11. August 2010)

@ hergie:
also in der Oberstadt in Marburg gibt es den Radladen Glock. Der hat vielleicht nicht das passende im LAden stehen aber kann dich auf jeden Fall gut beraten. 
Ansonsten gibt es in Wehrda noch den Bikemax.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -T-O-B-I- (12. August 2010)

in Mornshausen gibts locomotion der müsste auch das passende stehen haben...


----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (12. August 2010)

Hipf Racebikes in Bad Endbach-Hartenrod, 
der hat Cube, Bergamont, Cannodale, Müssing und Felt.

Der Besitzer (Der Bernd) war Profischrauber. Immer nett, gute Preise, is die paar Km von marburg auf jeden Fall wert.


----------



## beelzebob (3. September 2010)

Wenns von Marburg weg sein darf dann auf jeden Fall

http://www.simonbikes.de/


Wer ist mir denn grade im BMW auf dem Frauenberg entgegen gekommen??

Ist schon auffällig wenn so ein Bike aus dem Kofferraum schaut


----------



## -T-O-B-I- (3. September 2010)

Am Samstag wiesenslam der 3. alle kommen!


----------



## beelzebob (21. September 2010)

Servus,

ich war gestern mal auf den Lahnbergen.

Habe aber nur ein paar keinere Trails gefunden die nicht wirklich anspruchsvoll waren 
Gibts da nix anderers ?
Kann mir mal einer sagen ab wo bis wo noch schöne Strecken sind.
Startpunkt war der Parkplatz vom Turm


----------



## LB-Biker (25. September 2010)

Moieen,

gibts um Marburg rum Downhill-Strecken, davon hört man garnichts??

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beelzebob (19. Oktober 2010)

macht ihr schon alle Winterpause


----------



## LB-Biker (19. Oktober 2010)

Nein, ich z.B. warte auf ne Antwort


----------



## -T-O-B-I- (19. Oktober 2010)

ja in Wetter gibts nen coolen trail


----------



## Chris1993 (20. Oktober 2010)

Hi, vom Spiegelslust Turm aus rechts runter richtung Waldtal/Ortenberg da gibt es einen Trail der etwas anspruchsvoll ist. Beim Botanischen Garten kannst du auch noch runterfahren. Ansonsten gibt es dort nur kurze Stücke die anspruchsvoll sind..


----------



## hergie (6. Januar 2011)

Servus und Hallo, 

ich suche dringend Leute zum gemeinsamen Biken. 
Kenne mich in /um Marburg leider gar nicht aus, deswegen wären Ortskundige von Vorteil

Ich wohne direkt in Marburg, fahre ganzjährig und bei jedem Wetter. 
Ich fahre von kleineren Ausritten bis Tagestouren alles und bewege mich im Bereich All-Mountain/Enduro mit Fokus auf bergab ;-)

Also meldet euch!


----------



## Chris1993 (6. Januar 2011)

Also ich fahr eigentlich nur Bergab  aber wenn du lust hast kannst du Morgen mitfahren. Hab mir Morgen extra Freigenommen um mein neues Rad probe zu fahren


----------



## hergie (6. Januar 2011)

Morgen habe ich leider keine Zeit 
Beim nächsten mal gerne!
Danke fürs schnelle Antworten!


----------



## theworldburns (6. Januar 2011)

hergie meld dich bei mir wenn du n bisschen "bergaborientiert" touren fahren willst - das gleiche mache ich auch 
morgen gehts bei mir auch nicht, was am nun gleich folgenden bierkonsum liegen wird.

prost und bis bald ;D


----------



## hergie (7. Januar 2011)

theworldburns schrieb:


> hergie meld dich bei mir wenn du n bisschen "bergaborientiert" touren fahren willst - das gleiche mache ich auch
> morgen gehts bei mir auch nicht, was am nun gleich folgenden bierkonsum liegen wird.
> 
> prost und bis bald ;D



dabke für dein angebot.
melde mich wenn ich zeit habe


----------



## paddi85 (26. Mai 2011)

Moin,
komme aus der nähe von Wetter und bin im Bereich DH/FR unterwegs,
bin 26 und suche jemanden der mir die Trails in der Umgebung mal bisl zeigen könnte.
Vom Fahrerischen her ist nochnicht allzuviel zu erwarten, da ich erst letzte Saison angefangen habe überhaupt zu Biken.
Bin allerdings seitdem sogut wie jeden Tag unterwegs, die heimischen Trails werden langsam etwas langweilig und beim Versuch etwas Auszubauen wurde die ganze Sache leider auch ziemlich schnell wieder zerstört.
Würde mich über eine Antwort hier oder per PM sehr freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schetinker (29. Mai 2011)

kennst du die trails in wetter?


----------



## paddi85 (30. Mai 2011)

ja, hab mich mal mit alex in verbindung gesetzt und war auch am samstag dort.
hab gemerkt das ich nen ganz schönes stück arbeit vor mir habe und bin denke nun des öfteren dort anzutreffen


----------



## basti133 (24. Oktober 2011)

!


----------



## thefaked (4. November 2011)

@hergie: Wieder fit? Ich finde den anderen Therad gerade nicht mehr, aber hab dein Angebot noch im Hinterkopf. Falls du am Wochenende Zeit hättest, mir ein paar Abfahrten zu zeigen, wär das klasse (wenn jemand anderes fahren möchte, ebenfalls gerne ). Schonmal Danke im voraus.


----------



## hergie (4. November 2011)

hast ne pm!


----------



## bobane (1. Februar 2012)

moin zusammen,
bekomme nächste woche mein enduro/freerider geliefert und möchte das teil über die trails in marburg scheuchen.
gibt's jemanden oder ein paar von euch, die lust hätten mir die trails in und um marburg zu zeigen und ab und zu mal eine tour zu fahren?
ich bin 27 und hab fahrerisch noch wenig drauf bin aber lernfähig! 
(war letztes jahr mal im bikepark winterberg, und hab mir hatte mir vorgenommen dieses jahr regelmäßig im gelände zu fahren).
würde mich über antworten sehr freuen!!


----------



## coolace (9. Februar 2012)

Sehr cool, dass es hier in Marburg anscheinend auch einige Enduristen/Freerider gibt! 

würde mich auch gerne anschließen bzw. über Begleitung freuen.

Kenne mich leider noch wenig in der Gegend aus, fahre aber auch gerne auf Entdeckungsreise... Habe bisher nur einen gebauten Trail mit netten Sprüngen und kleinem Anlieger nähe Richtsberg gefunden. Hier und da gibt es noch geile potenzielle Trails, die freigeräumt/ausgebaut werden müssten. Gerne helfe ich auch bei derartigen Aktionen bzw. würde ich mich über Unterstützung bei eigenen zukünftigen Projekten freuen.

fahre ebenfalls hauptsächlich Enduro/Freeride.
Auch ganzjährig, Witterung ist ebenfalls egal...


----------



## FrankfurterBub (10. Februar 2012)

Ein gebauter Trail auf'm Richtsberg? Schön, da weiß ich ja was ich heut noch mach. Ansonsten erkunde ich derzeit auch den Wald jenseits der Sonnenblickallee. Würde mich auch bei der Trailpflege beteiligen. Wer kümmert sich denn da?


----------



## coolace (10. Februar 2012)

Schon was gefunden bei der Sonnenblickallee? Können gerne mal zusammen dort fahren/erkunden/ausbauen, das wäre nämlich auch mein bevorzugtes Hometrail-Gebiet, wohne quasi um die Ecke...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris1993 (10. Februar 2012)

Am Frauenberg gibts ein paar Trails weiter oben und am Dammelsberg  der Rest wurde größteils zerstört.


----------



## Chris1993 (10. Februar 2012)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/user/98053 Schaut mal dort einige Trails aus den Videos sind in Marburg


----------



## coolace (10. Februar 2012)

Chris1993 schrieb:


> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/user/98053 Schaut mal dort einige Trails aus den Videos sind in Marburg



great trails, great riding 

bei Wetter is auch alles zerstört worden?


----------



## Chris1993 (10. Februar 2012)

Nein dort steht noch alles Wurde sogar noch mehr gebaut soweit ich weiß.


----------



## theworldburns (12. Februar 2012)

ich geh morgen nachmittag wieder radeln, wer mit will kann hier ja bescheid sagen


----------



## hergie (12. Februar 2012)

Uhrzeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobane (12. Februar 2012)

das wollte ich auch gerade fragen  und wo?


----------



## hergie (12. Februar 2012)

bobane schrieb:


> das wollte ich auch gerade fragen  und wo?



schneller


----------



## thefaked (12. Februar 2012)

Ich wär' auch dabei...


----------



## theworldburns (12. Februar 2012)

ich hab um 11 nen termin in gießen... ich weiß nicht genau wann ich fertig bin, vielleicht so ab 14 uhr e-kirche?


----------



## theworldburns (13. Februar 2012)

jemand demnächst dabei?


----------



## FrankfurterBub (13. Februar 2012)

Hab jetzt keine Zeit, wäre demnächst aber auch gerne mal dabei.


----------



## theworldburns (14. Februar 2012)

heute jemand dabei?


----------



## hergie (14. Februar 2012)

universitäre verpflichtungen -> nein


----------



## theworldburns (14. Februar 2012)

du und deine hausarbeit 
ich konnte heute aus ähnlichen gründen auch nicht... ******** da, will wieder aufn bock


----------



## hergie (14. Februar 2012)

wir haben uns halt gern die nächsten paar wochen 

warst du gestern nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theworldburns (14. Februar 2012)

nä, hat nicht geklappt
morgen aber 
wie lang biste okkupiert?


----------



## hergie (14. Februar 2012)

bis mitte April dauert unsere einsitige Beziehung. 
Ich sollte mich aber zwischendurch mal losreißen können. 

Morgen wollte Bobane et moi vllt. fahren.


----------



## theworldburns (14. Februar 2012)

bobawas?


----------



## hergie (14. Februar 2012)

boban, der, männlich, fahradfahrender aus marburg


----------



## bobane (15. Februar 2012)

tagchen, ich war heut in stündchen n der früh unterwegs, weils am nachmittag bei mir nich so passte. muss mal schauen, ob es freitags passt, dann könnt man vielleicht mal im kollektiv los?! morgen gehts bei mir erst im dunkeln, also gar nicht


----------



## hergie (16. Februar 2012)

Ich werf mal Morgen 13/14/15 Uhr in den Raum!


----------



## theworldburns (16. Februar 2012)

lass lieber heute, morgen kann ich wieder nicht 
bzw wenn, dann morgen vormittag!


----------



## hergie (16. Februar 2012)

heute und morgen vormittag wird es bei mir leider nicht


----------



## DerandereJan (16. Februar 2012)

Wie wärs SA oder SO am Dünsberg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theworldburns (16. Februar 2012)

bin ich dabei


----------



## Chris1993 (20. Februar 2012)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/19193 Hier mal ein neues Video. Der Trail ist nähe Kassel und auch legal. Lohnt sich mal da hinzufahren


----------



## coolace (20. Februar 2012)

Chris1993 schrieb:


> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/19193 Hier mal ein neues Video. Der Trail ist nähe Kassel und auch legal. Lohnt sich mal da hinzufahren



Sehr schön! Gut gefilmt und fahrerisch auch erste Sahne 

man muss allerdings Mitglied im Verein sein oder zumindest in Begleitung eines Vereinsmitglieds sein, richtig? Und fährst du mit dem Auto hin oder is ne Zugverbindung realistisch?


----------



## hergie (20. Februar 2012)

Wie komm' ich da hin?


----------



## bikegott (24. Februar 2012)

HAllo zusammen,

ich melde mich auch mal wieder.
Wohne in Cölbe und fahre gerne Enduro. Ich bin immer auf der Suche nach Trails. Is aber in und um Marburg nicht ganz so einfach. Momentan holzen se auch wieder viel ab und dadurch sind einige Strecken nicht gut befahrbar. 
Ich würde mich gerne mal an Ausfahrten beteiligen um n bisschen mehr kennenzu lernen und Euch das zu zeigen was ich so gefunden habe. 

Würd mich freuen wenns die Tage mal klappen würde.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theworldburns (24. Februar 2012)

wie kann es sein dass du seit 2003 im forum bist, quasi nebenan wohnst und ich dich noch nie gesehen hab? 

heute kater, aber morgen ne runde radeln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hergie (24. Februar 2012)

wenn ich morgen nicht noch völlig besoffen bin währe ich dabei


----------



## bikegott (24. Februar 2012)

Hallo

@theworldburns:
tja, das liegt wohl daran das ich erst seit 3 Jahren hier wohne. Und wenn ich bike, dann sieht man mich nur wenn ich grad über die Lahn springe, da muss ich etwas abbremsen. Ansonsten fahre ich so schnell, das ich nicht sichtbar für das menschliche Auge bin.
Mal ehrlich, keine Ahnung wieso wir uns nicht gesehen haben, wer bist denn du und solln we mal biken gehen? Kannst ja auch ne PM senden.

@hergie: morgen wäre cool. 14 Uhr?

Grüße Michael


----------



## DerandereJan (24. Februar 2012)

Also wir sind Samstag und Sonntag am Dünsberg unterwegs....


----------



## Chris1993 (26. Februar 2012)

Wir waren heute mal in Rittershausen sollte man auch mal besuchen wenn die Parks nicht offen haben  Nächstes Wochenende sind wir in Bad Wildbad! Am Mittwoch bin ich nach der Arbeit am Dünsberg wäre gut wenn noch wer kommen würde 

Zum Gudensberg kommt man eigentlich nur mitm Auto oder man fährt mit dem Zug bis nach Kassel und von da aus mit dem Bus zum Gudensberg


----------



## Chris1993 (7. März 2012)

5 Stunden Arbeit das ist dabei rausgekommen ->




Der Trail ist in der Nähe vom Schloss. Am Wochenende bin ich wieder mit ein paar Leuten zum bauen und fahren da


----------



## Chris1993 (10. März 2012)

Hier ist mal ein kurzes Video von dem neu gebauten Trail->
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/19540/h


----------



## Che_ck_er (9. August 2012)

Hi, ich bin grad vor kurzem nach Marburg umgezogen, wohne im mom in Cölbe und bin auf der Suche nach Freeride und DH Trails, ist hier noch irgendwas aktuell ? 
Ich fahre jetzt bald ein Canyon Torque FRX Playzone, (wenn es denn mal endlich geliefert wird  )... Würde mich über ne Antwort freuen, ich bin 17, so nebenbei. Fahre auch gern mit 'älteren', mir wurscht


----------



## schetinker (9. August 2012)

Ahoi, ich wohn auch in Cölbe (vll haste mich schon gesehen, fahre ein Kona Stab)
Wenn du Lust und Zeit hast kann ich dich ja mal auf ne Runde mitnehmen


----------



## Che_ck_er (9. August 2012)

Klar gerne  Muss nur noch warten bis mein neues Bike da is  Mein altes wurde leider geklaut -.-


----------



## pasiwhip (28. April 2013)

wo ist der trail am botanischen garten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (28. April 2013)

Gesundheit!


----------



## Che_ck_er (29. April 2013)

Totengräber


----------



## Mani0815 (17. Mai 2013)

Hi
Ich bin vor kurzen nach MR gezogen und wollte mal fragen, wo es im Umkreis (ca bis 30km) den längsten und/oder höchsten Anstieg am Stück zu fahren gibt? Von mir aus auch Straße, sofern sie nicht gerade stark befahren ist 
Wär cool wenn ihr da was wisst.

Grüße Mani


----------



## klettertim (19. November 2013)

Du könntest von MR-Ockershausen aus auf den Rothenberg hoch fahren. Aber steiler ist noch eine Strecke, wo du in Ockerhausen in ner Linkskurve rechts in den Wald fährst und dann bis hoch zum Hellhof. Könnt' ich dir mal zeigen. Vom Lahntor hoch zum Schloss is nicht zu verachten, sowie diverse Routen hoch zum Kaiser-Wilhelm-Turm.

HTH!


----------



## Schokilade (3. November 2015)

Lebt hier noch jemand? 
Kenne bisher leider nur die Fliegewiese und die DH-Strecke auf den Lahnbergen.
Steht denn der ganze Rest (in Wetter, Nähe Schloss etc.) noch?


----------



## dabozz (19. Oktober 2016)

Hi, ich habe mir vor zwei Monaten auch ein Enduro zugelegt und schon ein bisschen die Gegend erkundet. 
Im Moment habe ich zwei schöne Routen, die ich öfters fahre, eine auf den Lahnbergen und eine am Schloss Richtung Wehrda. 
Falls jemand die Routen mal zu zweit fahren möchte oder in Gesellschaft andere Gebiete erkunden möchte kann er sich bei mir per PN melden. 

Grüße!


----------



## Keepiru (16. Juni 2017)

Ich bin die Woche geschäftlich in Marburg. Würde Montag und Dienstag Abend gern ne schöne Feierabend-Trailrunde fahren. Hat jemand Lust und Zeit mich mit zu nehmen?


----------



## LightEater (18. November 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wohne ziemlich nah am Frauenberg und bin auch schon einige Male oben gewesen, nur die Trails habe ich noch nicht gefunden. Ist hier noch jemand aus der Gegend um Marburg aktiv, der mir zeigen könnte, wo ich die Trails finden kann?


----------



## below (15. August 2018)

Gibt es noch aktive hier in Marburg? Wir sind seit 3 Jahren in Goßfelden und ich bin mit meinem Junior da oft unterwegs. Bei uns im Wald und im Bereich Wehrda/Michelbach haben wir schon einige Strecken gefunden, jetzt will mein Kleiner (9) mal Leute sehen die das richtig können  Ich bin da eher vorsichtig unterwegs, fahre allerdings auch n Hardtail (Dartmoor Hornet)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WW-Horst (27. Februar 2019)

Moin, wird das noch gelesen?
ich wollte demnächst mal intensiv mich mit dem Thema Trails in Marburg beschäftigen. noch jemand da, mit dem man sich treffen könnte?


----------



## below (27. Februar 2019)

Ja auf jeden Fall. Wir waren letzten Herbst immer mal wieder in einer kleineren Gruppe unterwegs und wollen das jetzt langsam wieder aufnehmen. Im Winter war etwas Flaute. 

Bist du aus Marburg?


----------



## WW-Horst (27. Februar 2019)

nee, ich wohne nicht in marburg, sondern bin im unteren lahntal aktiv, habe dort u.a. einen bikepark gebaut, pflege die trails und fahre seit 2003 bei den trailhunters mit. Aber mein Sohn wohnt jetzt in marburg und teilt die gleiche Leidenschaft fürs Trailfahren. Ich war beim Anblick der steilen bergflanken sofort aus dem Häuschen und war mir sicher, dass es da sicher viele trails geben muss. Mit Locals macht es einfach mehr Spaß und ich freue mich schon drauf, bei Euch zu biken. Wir könen uns mit PM ja mal austauschen!


----------



## rambam76 (28. April 2019)

Von Marburg aus lohnt sich definitiv die etwa 30km Fahrstrecke zum Flowtrail Bad Endbach.

https://www.flowtrail-bad-endbach.de


----------



## Bluebiker90 (8. Juni 2019)

Hallo. Will heute Mittag mal ne Runde drehen. Hat jemand Zeit und Lust? Könnte mich gegen Mittag Richtung marburg auf den weg machen. Würde mich freuen neue Gesichter zu sehen und neue Trails da ich bisher nur flowtrail in endbach kenne der jedoch noch geschlossen ist


----------



## Ayke (22. August 2019)

hey ich wollte jetzt wieder aktiv anfangen Rad zu fahren und Suche daher Leute aus dem Raum Giessen Marburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## below (23. August 2019)

Leider steckte in letzter Zeit etwas der Wurm drin mim Fahren und wenn wir unterwegs waren, war ich mit meinem Sohn meist in Willingen. Ich muss jetzt aber mal schauen, dass ich hier wieder Bewegung bekomme.

@Ayke Wo kommst Du denn her und was für Touren schweben Dir vor?
@WW-Horst Hoffe wir schaffen es dann auch mal


----------



## VWGT (10. November 2020)

Hi ist der Thread noch aktiv? Jetzt da ja Endbach geschlossen ist suche ich auch neue Trails um Marburg Biedenkopf Gladenbach rum. 

Michelbach kenne ich schon ist auch ganz gut waren letztens nur viele Bäume auf die Strecke gefallen


----------



## Igetyou (7. Februar 2021)

Hätte auch mal Bock in Marburg zu ballern.
Brauch nur jemanden der mir die Trails zeigt).


----------



## Stepon (24. Juni 2021)

Ich bin auch aus Marburg und kenne die Strecke zwischen Wehrda und Michelbach ein wenig. Die ist mir aber doch etwas zu krass. Diese ganzen Gaps sehen nicht so aus, als ob sie Fehler verzeihen würden und meine Springfähigkeiten sind gelinde gesagt ausbaufähig 
Beim Sachsenring kenne ich noch ein paar Sprünge, was ich aber noch nicht gefunden habe, sind etwas leichtere und lockerere Tables. Gibt es sowas auch irgendwo?
Die würde ich gerne zum Üben nehmen, ohne weit fahren zu müssen.

Gibt es irgendwo


----------



## schetinker (30. Juni 2021)

Die Strava App kann ich in Marburg empfehlen. Da gibt es am Nordende der Lahnberge ein paar Trails. So "Pipe", "Tannenwäldchen" und "Jägerstrail" habe ich da mal gefunden. Die waren ganz gut.


----------



## weltraumpapst (16. Juli 2021)

Bei Trailforks sind auch welche eingezeichnet sehe ich gerade, um die Sackpfeife rum übrigens auch.


----------



## VWGT (27. Juli 2021)

Bin ja auch oft im Gebiet unterwegs. Also bei uns in Bad Endbach ist der flow trail. Wurde etwas umgebaut macht echt Spaß. 

Weiterhin gibt's bei breidenbach und dautphe noch zwei Trails die kann man auf ner Tour schön mitnehmen und in Holzhausen gibt's auch 2 echt nette Trails. Teils auch sehr steil


----------

